# PMI - Practice Standard for Scheduling



## MouneerPMP (24 مارس 2009)

Elsalam 3alikom

PMI - Practice Standard for Scheduling


----------



## mustafasas (25 مارس 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا مهندس منير و دائما عندك الجديد


----------



## aboyahia (25 مارس 2009)

مشكوووووووووور اخى الكريم


----------



## عبدالقادر حجاج (28 مارس 2009)

Many Thanks
Is this book the studying material for PMI-SP
Please reply


----------



## MouneerPMP (29 مارس 2009)

عبدالقادر حجاج قال:


> Many Thanks
> Is this book the studying material for PMI-SP
> Please reply



Yes, along with PMBOK Chapter 6 Time Management


----------



## حسامان (31 مارس 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## sameh_egy1 (31 مارس 2009)

متشكـــــــــــر  ....


----------



## emofleh (21 مايو 2009)

*Pmi-sp*

what about this book : PMI-Scheduling Professional (PMI-SP)SM Examination Specification? is it suitable for the exam?


----------



## Amin Sorour (26 مايو 2009)

emofleh قال:


> what about this book : Pmi-scheduling professional (pmi-sp)sm examination specification? Is it suitable for the exam?


الاخوه الافاضل لو حد عنده الكتاب ده يا ريت يرفعه علي الملتقي لاني محتاجه جدا

وشكرا للجميع


----------



## rock1000000 (6 يونيو 2009)

فعلا ياريت بس ما اظنش انه موجود على النت


----------



## emofleh (7 يونيو 2009)

*scheduling professional*

It is not a book but it's just a booklet for 24 pages depicting the areas of the exam with no explaination for these areas so I think there is no benifits from getting this booklet.
If any one was able to find the following book please uploased AsAp:
" Project planning and controlling : Theory and practice"

Kind regards...


----------



## rock1000000 (12 يونيو 2009)

اوكى انا معاك
بس ياريت لو تقدر ترفعه لو عندك علشان ناخد فكرة عن الامتحان
شكرا


----------



## emofleh (12 يونيو 2009)

*اعتذر عن الخطأ وهذا الكتاب الخاص ب: PMI - Practice Standard for Scheduling*

*It is not a book but it's just a booklet for 24 pages depicting the areas of the exam with no explaination for these areas so I think there is no benifits from getting this booklet.
If any one was able to find the following book please uploased AsAp:
" Project planning and controlling : Theory and practice"

Kind regards...*​


اخواني واخواتي 
اعتذر عن الخطأ اثناء الرد على الموضوع المطروح وكنت اقصد الكتاب الذي يحمل العنوان : project scheduling examintaion specification وليس PMI - Practice Standard for Scheduling.
وهذه نسخه من الكتاب المطلوب، وآمل تقبل اعتذاري وشكرا


----------



## hanyad (17 يونيو 2009)

Many thanks...

Hany


----------



## emofleh (17 يونيو 2009)

*Practice Standard for Scheduling*

I need PMI - Practice Standard for Scheduling 8th edition which is compitable with PMPBook guide 4th edition.

thanks


----------



## gadag (21 يونيو 2009)

*شكرا اخي الكريم علي هذا المجهود الكريم
*


----------



## EYE1 (6 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## Jamal (1 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## abosalah1 (19 يونيو 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## tota04 (17 نوفمبر 2011)

Thank you.....Thank you


----------



## boushy (19 نوفمبر 2011)

*مشكووووووووووووووووووور*


----------



## S00712960 (23 فبراير 2013)

شكرا على الافادة


----------



## فائز ابوزيد (27 فبراير 2013)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## wahed2012 (27 فبراير 2013)

السلام عليكم<br>شكرا جزيلا علي هدا الكتاب و ايضا شكر الي الاخوة القائمين علي هدا المنتدي


----------



## ابو فدوى و يمنى (2 مارس 2013)

الكتاب رائع و نشكركم علي رفعه


----------



## nofal (3 مارس 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## bolbol (3 مارس 2013)

مشكووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## aaaaaa022000 (3 أبريل 2013)

شكرًا


----------



## طارق الشنااوي (2 ديسمبر 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------

